# Letter From My Representative



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you for contacting me regarding H.R. 3162, the Children's Health and Medicare Protection (CHAMP) Act. I appreciate hearing from you on this issue.



As you may know, the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP) was created in 1997 to provide health care to low-income children whose parents did not qualify for Medicaid, but who could not afford private insurance. As a state-federal partnership it has general federal guidelines and provides wide state flexibility on eligibility and implementation. Currently, 6.6 million children are enrolled nation-wide.



H.R. 3162 would expand SCHIP by $47.8 billion in an attempt to cover an additional 5 million children. In order to pay for the program, the bill also calls for various tax increases and funding changes, including a cigarette tax that would increase from 45 cents to 84 cents per pack. Additionally, taxes on cigars would increase to 44.63% of the manufactures' sale price, capped at $1. 



I did not support the legislation, but ultimately it passed the House by a vote of 225-204. The Senate has passed its version of the legislation, and now the bill moves to conference where the differences between the House and Senate bills will be resolved.



Again, thank you for contacting me. Please continue to keep me informed of issues of importance to you.



Sincerely, 

Tom Davis
Member of Congress


----------

